
Google Modifies SSL Behavior and the Results Are Troubling - FrancescoRizzi
http://lauren.vortex.com/archive/000906.html
======
stock_toaster
Wouldn't this be an issue with the client (browser I assume) used in the
testing (firefox/chrome/etc), as the referer header is sent by the client not
the server?

